# Pressure Washer Oil



## Toddd (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a Power Systems Super Porta Pro pressure washer that I got a couple of years back. I decided to get out and see how it's working. Of course, something had to go wrong. I am not seeming to get very much pressure. There is an oil cap for it, though. Does anybody know what kind of oil these things take?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, do you mean engine oil or pump oil?  The engine takes standard motor oil.  The pump takes pump oil, or 30wt non-detergent oil if pump oil is unavailable.  Me, I use 90wt gear oil, as all the seals are shot and it keeps the oil in longer...

--Bushytails


----------

